# Any special tricks to make people look slimmer?



## japmula (Aug 19, 2004)

Hey there....

So I just got back the results for some pre-wedding/practice shots, and I'm noticing that the shots I have are not very flattering to the bride.  

Any special tips on how to make people look slimmer? like stand in poses that are more flattering?  I read something about the "S" curve stance, but not suite sure how that works. In addition to poses, what about angles? 

Please help....thanks!


----------



## Artemis (Aug 19, 2004)

Umm, if you look up to them from the picture..they look taller.
Id you look down, they look smaller.

So...im guessing if you look head on...aswell laughing can help.
Soft focus? Could that do anything? make it look better?


Oh....and a diet. &lt;- Is on one himself.


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Aug 19, 2004)

I was told that if you take photos at a slight angle it makes it more 'flattering'... So get her to turn maybe 45 degrees...

And if it with the groom, get them to both move in closer to each other - so that they are both on an angle...

Hope that helps


----------



## Cuervo79 (Aug 20, 2004)

the background also helps, it would be better if you had a light background than a dark one, wich makes the siluette desapear a little bit, also play with postures, because that is where most of the tricks are


----------



## japmula (Aug 20, 2004)

> Umm, if you look up to them from the picture..they look taller.
> If you look down, they look smaller.



Okay, so at least from the practice shoot, I know that I will not be taking any photos that look like I am "below" her 'cuz didn't turn out to be very flattering as you can see in the first link, but the one i took with her looking up at me (the 2nd link), makes her look thinner, but like I'm sure I cannot do that on the wedding day a whole lot, so i was wondering at what angle, you know?

Sorry, for some reason, I can't post the pics, so here are the links to 'em:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v320/japmula/Cherry/cherry007.bmp

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v320/japmula/Cherry/cherry001.bmp



> I was told that if you take photos at a slight angle it makes it more 'flattering'... So get her to turn maybe 45 degrees...


 
45 degrees from the camera do you mean?


----------



## deb (Aug 20, 2004)

I think that part of your problem is that the dress eliminates her curves.  Try having her stand at an angle to the camera and twist a little at the waist.  This may emphasize the natural curves.  The other option is the use the liquify/warp options in photoshop to do some minor adjustments.


----------



## terri (Aug 20, 2004)

She's very pretty and elegant.    Try a couple of full-length compositions; it could be the way you're composing leaves her looking a bit squat, when she probably isn't.   Turn her by degrees for the full length shots and be done with those - don't forget to move in close, as well.   There will be no concern over weight with head and shoulder shots, and we'll get to see more detail of her pretty gown, too.   Good luck with your wedding!


----------



## ksmattfish (Aug 20, 2004)

deb said:
			
		

> Try having her stand at an angle to the camera and twist a little at the waist.  This may emphasize the natural curves.



I think this is a good idea.  Pose her with her body angled away from the camera (if the camera is facing 12:00, have her turn so her front is facing 8:00 or 4:00), and her face looking at the camera.  This tends to stretch the neck some.



> The other option is the use the liquify/warp options in photoshop to do some minor adjustments



This is okay if they know what you are up to before hand, but using PS to modify peoples' appearance can be taken negatively.  Make sure she won't be insulted that you put her on the Adobe weight loss plan.


----------



## Sharkbait (Aug 20, 2004)

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> the Adobe weight loss plan.



Beats the hell out of Atkins!  :LOL:


----------



## japmula (Aug 20, 2004)

Thanks Deb, I think you're right about the dress. I will experiment with having her turn her body at different angles, definitely.

And you are absolutely right Terri! about taking a step back and doing some full-length shots.  The trouble with the day I did these was well, first of all, I hadn't planned on photographing her in her wedding dress. I thought I was only going to do engagement shots of the couple! So, we didn't get to plan on where to go, etc., and it was a rainy day, so we were sort of confined to their small apartment with very distracting backgrounds, so I think I was kind of forced to do all these close-ups, but hopefully, tomorrow, I will have more freedom with location! 

Her dress is also a 2-piece, and she has 2 bottoms, one with a beautiful long trian that I would love to get full-body shots of and a slimmer fitting bottom that she will change into for the reception.  But here is a shot I took of the skirt with the long train attached and also, another close-up shot of her, sort of at an angle and I do look like I'm kinda looking up at her, which I think doesn't make her look unflattering. Do you think it's because she's "sort of" at an angle?  I'm just not quite sure about this whole angleling thing....*big sigh* maybe it's just the nervousness talking!  :roll: 

dress: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v320/japmula/Cherry/dress002.bmp

"sort of angled" shot from underneath??: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v320/japmula/Cherry/cherry011.bmp


----------



## japmula (Aug 20, 2004)

Shark said:
			
		

> ksmattfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL.....you guys are silly....yea, I will only go to "extreme measures" like using PS if I have to...hahahaha....  i think that could be a new catch phrase Matt....good one! =P


----------



## terri (Aug 20, 2004)

I can't really make much of that train, since it looks like one big beautiful pile of fluff.   But if you enlist someone to spread that thing around her for a full length shot, and she stands as was advised up there, twisting only at the waist and keeping her feet still, that should be a very flattering shot.   The spreading train will be slenderizing.   Frankly I have yet to see any shot of her that makes her look like she's packing any extra weight.   She is lovely, and if she is going to have her hair swept up like this, this is also a very flattering look.   I think you sound like a nervous photographer wanting to please your friend.       The window shot is lovely.   You should do fine!   Take _tons _of shots, full length as well as head & shoulders, and move her around at varying angles, then cull the least flattering.   You'll have a lovely preview book to show for it, I'm sure.  

The last wedding my husband and I shot, the bride was newly pregnant and really hated the world.   We kept thinking she was glaring at us, despite our efforts to be pleasant and tease a smile from her.   It showed up in every shot - that baleful stare.   The funniest wedding we ever did, by far!   We laughed so hard while we assembled that preview book, trying to find shots where she didn't look quite so...cranky.       This bride of yours seems like she wants very much to work with you and do what you say - that's half the battle won!    

Ugh, weddings.....


----------



## oriecat (Aug 20, 2004)

japmula said:
			
		

> Sorry, for some reason, I can't post the pics, so here are the links to 'em



I think because they are all bmps?  Save them as jpgs, they should show up and they will also load faster.


----------



## japmula (Aug 20, 2004)

Thanks for calming my nerves a lil' Terri! But yes, she is definitely willing to work with me...=) which is good! And the groom-to-be seems to enjoy the camera as well (if you want to look): http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v320/japmula/Cherry/Dan%20and%20Cherry/bwdc001.bmp
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v320/japmula/Cherry/Dan and Cherry/bwdc009.bmp

But yea, I'm not going to lie, I am totally wiggin' out b/c I'm so nervous...the huge knot in my stomach has increased to my throat at times...my goodness! I've been such a wreck all week long anticipating tomorrow....! And the weather reports possible rain and thunder storms where I am! Yikes!


----------



## japmula (Aug 20, 2004)

oriecat said:
			
		

> japmula said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh really? I had maybe suspected that, but wasn't sure, so I will try that, thank you. I just noticed that some other people had been having the same problems of not being able to post, but okay, thanks for responding to that part!


----------



## terri (Aug 20, 2004)

I like that shot of the bride and groom.   They are a very handsome couple!   You're lucky to have attractive people to photograph.   For a cute, informal pose after the wedding when they're more relaxed, if you have a few steps they can sit on, it's cute to have them side by side, heads tilted towards each other.   Or one a step below the other.   A nice stairway is not to be overlooked.      These people seem more than ready to get a lot of shots together - try not to be nervous and be glad you have such cooperation!   Get creative and they'll be referring you to their friends (if wedding photography is what you want to do).    Good luck!!


----------

